

Ask HN: Is anyone still using TiddlyWiki? - platz

In the past I had found that mGSD (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mgsd.tiddlyspot.com&#x2F;demo3.html) was a nice gtd-style todo list , even if it kept my data a bit siloed.<p>Is TiddlyWiki totally dead?
======
Casseres
TiddlyWiki is an awesome experiment in self-editing, cross-platform files. A
while back, it led me on search to find the best self-editing, encrypted file
to store personal info in, that could be accessible anywhere. I eventually
came across Message Vault [0]. It seemed to be abandoned by its creator
though. The original domain name for it was available, so I scooped it up for
the purpose of hosting the file. I'm not big on crypto, so I don't know how
secure it is. It's on my to do list someday to analyze it more carefully.

[0] [http://messagevault.org/](http://messagevault.org/)

~~~
platz
Thanks for that messagevault link - looks like a nice stripped down version of
the self-editing, cross-platform file idea, which I hadn't heard expressed
quite a succinctly as you just put it.

------
vijucat
I moved on to OneNote for personal / confidential notes (trading strategies,
mainly) + EverNote for things I would like to sync across all devices.

(A negative answer is probably not what you were looking for, but I thought it
may be useful to mention to WHAT I moved on to from TiddlyWiki).

But the idea was very cool, and I truly appreciate the "small is beautiful"
design that it embodies.

~~~
platz
I appreciate the reponse - OneNote/EverNote are orders of magnitude more
powerful; I think they make more sense in a 'cloud world'.

------
yummysoup
I tried using Tiddly for a bit, but ended up moving to wikidpad
([http://wikidpad.sourceforge.net/](http://wikidpad.sourceforge.net/)) which
I've been quite happy with

------
gatesphere
Leo ([http://leoeditor.com/](http://leoeditor.com/)) + SpiderOak are what I
use. TiddlyWiki was a fun toy, but I could never really grok its true power.

------
rkda
Still using mine mostly as a link dump. Using tiddlyspace right now :)

------
ja27
I never really got into it. Now I use Evernote pretty heavily.

